# Tempo de Leste - Madeira



## Rog (7 Mai 2007 às 17:15)

Começou hoje a se fazer sentir os efeitos do  conhecido "tempo de Leste" na Madeira.
Dá-se o nome de "tempo de leste" (termo utilizado na Madeira) quando o ar seco do norte de África chega à Madeira e manifesta-se com subida significativa da temperatura, humidade baixa, noites com temperaturas elevadas, o céu fica com outra tonalidade devido às areias suspensas no ar...
A imagem de satélite de hoje das 13h, já mostrava a mancha de areia que se desloca para a Madeira com este ar seco.








Os primeiros efeitos já começam a se fazer sentir no Funchal, com descida da humidade para os 26% e temperatura nos 24,7ºC. No Norte da ilha ainda não se fazem sentir os efeitos. 











Se alguém tiver imagens de satélite recentes, e animações  coloque aqui para um melhor acompanhamento


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2007 às 12:06)

Encontrei o produto oficial que disponiliza a mediação do ar quente e seco oriundo do Sahara, o Saharan Air Layer.

Mas confesso que fiquei confuso com a imagem  

*Hoje, 09:00 UTC*





*Referências:*
Saharan Air Layer Analysis
Saharan Air Layer (Wikipedia)
What is the Saharan Air Layer (SAL) ?


----------



## Rog (9 Mai 2007 às 12:21)

Vince disse:


> Encontrei o produto oficial que disponiliza a mediação do ar quente e seco oriundo do Sahara, o Saharan Air Layer.
> 
> Mas confesso que fiquei confuso com a imagem
> 
> ...



Não é assim tão confuso.. temos é de aliar esta imagem com outras de satélite para verificar a proveniência... isto porque o satélite não consegue distinguir de uma forma muito eficiente o ar seco sem particulas suspensas, do ar seco proveniente do Sahara com areia, por isso nesta imagem as regiões com ar seco ficam assinaladas. aliando esta imagem com animações de sequências de imagens de satélite, podemos ver a origem deste ar seco e verificar se provém ou não do deserto.


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2007 às 12:43)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Não é assim tão confuso.. temos é de aliar esta imagem com outras de satélite para verificar a proveniência... isto porque o satélite não consegue distinguir de uma forma muito eficiente o ar seco sem particulas suspensas, do ar seco proveniente do Sahara com areia, por isso nesta imagem as regiões com ar seco ficam assinaladas. aliando esta imagem com animações de sequências de imagens de satélite, podemos ver a origem deste ar seco e verificar se provém ou não do deserto.



 Compreendido !


----------



## Fernando_ (9 Mai 2007 às 18:16)

Interessante fenômeno. Também nas Ilhas Canárias há previsao de "tempo de leste" ("calima"), com disminuiçao da visibilidade, hoje e amanha. 

O "tempo de leste" (ao menos nas Canárias), acontece com mais frequencia nos meses de inverno que em verao, ¿é verdade?


----------



## Vince (9 Mai 2007 às 18:27)

Fernando_ disse:


> Também nas Ilhas Canárias há previsao de "tempo de leste" ("calima"), com disminuiçao da visibilidade, hoje e amanha.



Parece bem provável. Olhem para esta imagem de hoje à tarde. Não são as Canárias, mas sim Cabo Verde, quase asfixiada em areia ou pó proveniente do Senegal e da Mauritanea. E não anda longe das Canárias.





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl2_143.A2007129145500-2007129145959.250m.jpg

Se por acaso isto continuar assim vamos ter uma época de furacões calma no Atlântico, pois esta areia é quase como um extintor sobre a zona ondem surgem as pertubações de Cabo Verde que posteriormente dão origem a boa parte dos furacões.


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 16:03)

Imagens do dia de hoje... o céu apesar de estar "limpo" de nuvens... está com uma leve camada de poeira suspensa no ar proveniente do Sara que dá ao céu um tom de azul muito claro ou mesmo num tom laranja tb claro...

O dia começou assim...



Shot at 2007-07-29

Hoje surgiu novamente uma ligeira camada de nevoeiro mas mais em alto mar desde manhã cedo..




Shot at 2007-07-29

O porto Santo apenas se vê os picos mais altos...




Shot at 2007-07-29

Junto à costa da Madeira e o porto santo ao fundo



Shot at 2007-07-29


Um pequeno incêndio ao início da tarde...



Shot at 2007-07-29

O nevoeiro acima do mar, apenas ao fundo, no Porto Moniz (Miradouro das Cabanas) 


Shot at 2007-07-29


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 23:10)

Agora ao fim da tarde, este ultima foto do post anterior, ficou assim:



Shot at 2007-07-29


----------



## Minho (30 Jul 2007 às 00:17)

Que belos registos Rog 

Cada vez mais apurados 

Esta está muito boa com aquilo que parecem ser alto-cumulos


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 10:30)

Excelentes registos Rog. Ontem era para te ter perguntado se era visivel a poeira mesmo levemente mas esqueci-me. Mas não brincas em serviço e fizeste o devido registo. Diz-me uma coisa, a situação actual pode considerar-se normal, ou por vezes é pior ? Ou seja, o céu poderá ficar bem mais acastanhado como por vezes sucede nas Canárias ?




Minho disse:


> Situação pouco normal...
> 
> No Meteored também estão espantados com a situação.
> Uma estação em Maspalomas na ilha da Gran Canária já se atingiram 46,3ºC e 5% de humidade
> ...




Minho, repesquei este teu comentário do Seguimento para aqui.
O Rog já há 2 ou 3 dias atrás que estava a alertar para este cenário devido à muito baixa humidade que ele começou por notar inicialmente no Pico do Arieiro se não me engano.

É curioso que a propósito do Tempo tropical ainda há 3 dias atrás alguem alertava para o perigo de avaliar o SAL pelo vapor de água. E tivemos um bom exemplo nestes dias de como usar o VA para isso é errado.
As imagens do VA mostravam que a situação nas Canárias (e Madeira) não era assim tão seca, tinha humidade. Esta imagem não é de ontem mas ontem até havia mais humidade, por causa duma onda africana bastante a norte, aliás, excepcionalmente a norte.






Ora, isto contrasta com o que sabemos desses registos de humidade bem como das imagens do MODIS que metem imensa areia nas Canárias.

A pergunta que eu faço é simples: Este SAL concreto pelos vistos não era comum a toda a atmosfera, era apenas num nivel mais baixo, podendo estar presente a humidade nos niveis altos como parece ter sido este caso, falseando assim a leitura do SAL pelas imagens do VA. Terá lógica o que digo ?

Este Sondagem aerológica do Funchal de anteontem parece confirmar isso:





(c) IM


----------



## Minho (31 Jul 2007 às 23:37)

Vince disse:


> A pergunta que eu faço é simples: Este SAL concreto pelos vistos não era comum a toda a atmosfera, era apenas num nivel mais baixo, podendo estar presente a humidade nos niveis altos como parece ter sido este caso, falseando assim a leitura do SAL pelas imagens do VA. Terá lógica o que digo ?
> 
> Este Sondagem aerológica do Funchal de anteontem parece confirmar isso:



Pensando na tua questão acho que as imagens do Vapor de Água devem reflectir o vapor de água em altitude enquanto que o SAL deve reflectir a existência de poeiras e baixa humidade a níveis mais baixos. 
Acho que se as imagens de VA reflectissem a humidade em camadas baixas da  atmosfera isso deveria distinguir a diferença entre o mar e a terra uma vez que a humidade sobre o mar é sempre superior à humidade sobre terra. Pode ser uma explicação mas sinceramente não sei...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Ago 2007 às 21:46)

Rog disse:


> Imagens do dia de hoje... o céu apesar de estar "limpo" de nuvens... está com uma leve camada de poeira suspensa no ar proveniente do Sara que dá ao céu um tom de azul muito claro ou mesmo num tom laranja tb claro...
> 
> O dia começou assim...
> 
> ...



Simplesmente sem palavras! A tua terra é linda! Quiça faça uma visita à Madeira em breve!


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 20:12)

Fernando_ disse:


> Interessante fenômeno. Também nas Ilhas Canárias há previsao de "tempo de leste" ("calima"), com disminuiçao da visibilidade, hoje e amanha.
> 
> O "tempo de leste" (ao menos nas Canárias), acontece com mais frequencia nos meses de inverno que em verao, ¿é verdade?



Na Madeira também acontece no inverno tendo já acontecido em Janeiro, as temperaturas subirem para valores na ordem dos 26, 28 graus de dia e com mínimas em torno de 20 durante a noite.


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 00:18)

Por estes dias de sol, repetiu-se o nevoeiro sobre o mar, embora de uma forma mais discreta!


----------

